# Drucken aus der Kommandozeile



## Raabun (21. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte ein ASCII-File aus einer Kommandozeile auf einem beliebigem Drucker im Netzwerk drucken. Hat jemand eine Idee wie das funktioniert.

Gruß
Dirk-Uwe

Mein OS:
Win2000


----------



## gorim (22. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich versuchs mal aus dem Kopf, wie man sowas früher gemacht hat. Zuerst mit dem Befehl _net use lpt1: \\server\queue_ eine Verbindung herstellen. Danach schickst Du mit _copy datei lpt1:_ die Datei zum Drucker.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Raabun (22. April 2005)

Danke gorim,
so funktioniert es:


```
net use lpt1 \\RechnerName\FreigabeNamenDesDruckers
copy d:\pfad\Test.txt
```

Dirk-Uwe


----------

